# If you go down to the woods today



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am loving this mild, dry calm autumn - I'm trying to make the most of every day - after all the wet , muddy, wild and windy, cold and stormy days must arrive soon! So today we had a lovely forest walk


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Great pictures but I particularly like the one of them with the bench - priceless.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The bench pic is brilliant!! Those dogs know how to pose, it has been great this weekend for walks and swims - I'm surprised lizzie hasn't been in, or is she waiting until tomorrow? It's allegedly going to be a warm sunny day!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovely photos, I love the one of Inzi alone and the bench one too!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic photos all of them 

The bench one is fantastic - great posing work


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you. I like the bench picture too... I'm not sure my three are as keen on posing as Chance and Molly... but they are pretty good at doing what they are told 
The frustrating thing is Dot always appears as if she has no eyes


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Great pictures! Ears flapping in the wind and balls.....my favorite is the bench shot! That belongs in a frame


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Omg love love love the bench picture. Between this and the Ted kisses, it makes me want to do another calendar.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Omg love love love the bench picture. Between this and the Ted kisses, it makes me want to do another calendar.


Ruby could be valentines ha! :love-eyes::love-eyes::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Love the bench pic, how did you get that? Genius!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Truly fabuloso! I love all of them especially tilty head Miss Dotty with her ball and the now legendary bench shot - definitely needs a frame. I'm loving this weather too, perfect for walking (except for the burrs grrrr) was hoping for a week of it while I'm off but just seen thunder and lightening on tomorrow's forecast!?!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> The bench pic is brilliant!! Those dogs know how to pose, it has been great this weekend for walks and swims - I'm surprised lizzie hasn't been in, or is she waiting until tomorrow? It's allegedly going to be a warm sunny day!!


Sadly the beach is a bit out of bounds at the moment - palm oil was washed up the other week when it was rough and now the annual building up of the shingle banks to protect the beach from being washed away has started, so we have a constant presence of diggers, dumper trucks and bulldozers  so no swimming for us.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

As always your photos are amazing, but as everyone else has said that bench photo is a classic, you should be very proud of getting such an wonderful shot.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Brilliant, brilliant pics.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Gotta love black cockapoos!! 😃 love the one on the bench and I love how free they all look. I wonder if Milly will ever be this good off lead....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Milly_pup said:


> Gotta love black cockapoos!! 😃 love the one on the bench and I love how free they all look. I wonder if Milly will ever be this good off lead....


I'm sure she will be - let her off and if she doesn't come the first time you call her turn away from her and you run with purpose away from her. She'll soon catch you up.
Kiki is my naughty poo - just occasionally she gets caught up in a hunt and I think just cannot hear me as her brain is so full of image of squirrel... I never wait for her, and after a few minutes she reappears at speed looking slightly panicked, as if she worries she has lost me. If she looks as if she is about to disappear again I do put her on her lead


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

We have some off lead play and she's pretty good with recall but that's on big open field. There have been moments where she's found something more interesting and hasn't come on firs call, but after a few moments she always returns. She loves her treats!! 

I just wonder if i will ever let her have freedom in woods.... I can imagine her being into everything there and not caring about coming back to me when I call....will see


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah how did I miss this???

I would LOVE to meet you lot at the woods! What a treat that'd be 

Gorgeous pics xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

And... How did you get the bench one! It's perfect! You got them all positioned so well. That could win a competition I'm sure!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Sadly the beach is a bit out of bounds at the moment - palm oil was washed up the other week when it was rough and now the annual building up of the shingle banks to protect the beach from being washed away has started, so we have a constant presence of diggers, dumper trucks and bulldozers  so no swimming for us.


Dumpers & diggers....Sounds like what dreams are made of....... For billy!! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Dumpers & diggers....Sounds like what dreams are made of....... For billy!! X


Oh absolutely - when my boys were little we used to take picnics with us and sit and watch the constant rumble past of loaded dumpers, or walk up to the top end to watch the digger loading the dumpers, or down to the bottom end to watch the dumpers tip out and the dozer arrange the piles. When they eventually finish there is the fun of leaping off the top of the bank and surfing down on your feet 
Sadly I now find it very difficult progress getting back up the wretched bank... I remember when I used to pull the kids up, now more often than not I need their help


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Oh absolutely - when my boys were little we used to take picnics with us and sit and watch the constant rumble past of loaded dumpers, or walk up to the top end to watch the digger loading the dumpers, or down to the bottom end to watch the dumpers tip out and the dozer arrange the piles. When they eventually finish there is the fun of leaping off the top of the bank and surfing down on your feet
> Sadly I now find it very difficult progress getting back up the wretched bank... I remember when I used to pull the kids up, now more often than not I need their help


Haha!! - a couple of years ago there was a new housing building site, and when they had all the big trucks in moving and flattening the site - billy and I used to drive there daily and park up .... And well, just stare!!
I used to worry that the work men would think I was some crazed stalker


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think construction workers and people who drive big equipment are all very used to the worship of young boys at the alter of construction sites. It is a religion which clearly crosses international boundaries. Marzi I feel your pain, just thinking of bank surfing makes me want to go and pop a pain killer.


----------

